# What is a sweepstakes?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

What is the difference in a regular show and a sweepstakes? Who can compete in a sweepstakes?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweepstakes is for puppies under 12 months of age it is an addition class ususally at a breed specialty and it usually has money prizes.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So it would be in addition to the regular puppy classes with a different judge. No points are awarded for Sweepstakes..


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's the definition.

Sweepstakes - special classes held in conjunction with Specialty shows and some others, for 6 to 18 month old puppies and young adults; not a regular class, does not have a "winners" class, no points are awarded for competition.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

At Specialties there can be a veteran sweeps as well, this is open to dogs typically aged 7 to 11 and older.. But you ususally see puppy sweeps ( More the Norm) and the ages of the classes are determined by the show chair and the club at the meeting. Sometimes club will not offer the 12 to 18 class in sweeps but will do a 12 to 15 month 15 to 18 and 18 to 21 instead , again not the norm but it does happen.. Again these are not for points...


----------

